# Great story



## evangilder (Sep 16, 2005)

Received from a friend via e-mail . . .

I sat in my seat of the Boeing 767 waiting for everyone to hurry and stow their carry-ons and grab a seat so we could start what I was sure to be a long, uneventful flight home. 

With the huge capacity and slow moving people taking their time to stuff luggage far too big for the overhead and never paying much attention to holding up the growing line behind them, I simply shook my head knowing that this flight was not starting out very well. I was anxious to get home to see my loved ones so I was focused on my issues and just felt like standing up and yelling for some of these clowns to get their act together. 


I knew I couldn't say a word so I just thumbed thru the "Sky Mall" magazine from the seat pocket in front of me. You know it's really getting rough when you resort to the over priced, 
useless sky mall crap to break the monotony. 


With everyone finally seated, we just sat there with the cabin door open and no one in any hurry to get us going although we were well past the scheduled take off time. No wonder the airline industry is in trouble I told myself. 


Just then, the attendant came on the intercom to inform us all that we were being delayed. The entire plane let out a collective groan. 


She resumed speaking to say "We are holding the aircraft for some very special people who are on their way to the plane and the delay shouldn't be more than 5 minutes. 


The word came after waiting six times as long as we were promised that I was finally going to be on my way home. 
Why the hoopla over "these" folks? I was expecting some celebrity or sport figure to be the reason for the hold up ... 
Just get their butts in a seat and let's hit the gas I thought. 


The attendant came back on the speaker to announce in a loud and excited voice that we were being joined by several U.S. Marines returning home from Iraq!!! 

Just as they walked on board, the entire plane erupted into applause. 

The men were a bit taken by surprise by the 340 people cheering for them as they searched for their seats. 

They were having their hands shook and touched by almost everyone who was within an arm's distance of them as they passed down the aisle. One elderly woman kissed the hand of one of the Marines as he passed by her. The applause, whistles and cheering didn't stop for a long time. 


When we were finally airborne, I was not the only civilian checking his conscience as to the delays in "me" getting home, finding my easy chair, a cold beverage and the remote in my hand. 

These men had done for all of us and I had been complaining silently about "me" and "my" issues I took for granted the everyday freedoms I enjoy and the conveniences of the American way of life. 


I took for granted that others had paid the price for my ability to moan and complain about a few minutes delay to "me" while those Heroes were going home to their loved ones. 


I attempted to get my selfish outlook back in order and minutes before we landed, I suggested to the attendant that she announce over the speaker a request for everyone to remain in their seats until our heroes were allowed to gather their things and be first off the plane. 

The cheers and applause continued until the last Marine stepped off and we all rose to go about our too often taken for granted everyday freedoms. 

I felt proud of them. 

I felt it an honor and a privilege to be among the first to welcome them home and say "Thank You for a job well done." 


I vowed that I will never forget that flight nor the lesson learned. I can't say it enough, THANK YOU to those Veterans and active servicemen and women who may read this and a prayer for those who cannot because they are no longer with us. 


GOD BLESS AMERICA! 



WELCOME HOME! AND THANKS FOR A JOB WELL DONE!!!!!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 16, 2005)

Beautiful story Evan! Im glad those Marines got a heroes welcome!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 16, 2005)

Good for them. 
That's how it ought to be. Ordinary folks giving the troops their unwavering support. They stand for their country.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 16, 2005)

Yep, I got kind of misty reading it myself.


----------



## plan_D (Sep 17, 2005)

It's great those lads got a warm welcome home. It would have done them a world of good I'm sure.


----------



## trackend (Sep 17, 2005)

Its a pity some of the tabloids don't publish that instead of constantly picking holes in the forces.
Nice story Eric.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 17, 2005)

Nice story Eric, it was good the got such a warm welcome home - the deserve it.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 17, 2005)

Good stuff.... About a 100% turnaround from Vietnam.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

God bless them.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 17, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Good stuff.... About a 100% turnaround from Vietnam.....



Yep, and a welcome change! Whenever I see a guy in uniform today, I give him a nod and a thumbs up.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2005)

And everyone should.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 19, 2005)

I agree...great story.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 24, 2005)

Whenever i see a guy in uniform, i always ask them what division their with, what their role in Army,Air Force, etc. Then if they're going to Iraq or Afghanistan, i say good luck and keep up the good work!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2005)

that really is a great story.........


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 27, 2005)

There have been some army folks at my campus the last few days, they weren't from Iraq I don't think. They were probably sent to help clean up after the hurricane which never really hit. I want to go up and give each one a high five and go "You da man!"


----------

